# Σημειώσεις πάνω σε μια μεταφρασμένη σελίδα του Αστερίξ



## nickel (Feb 27, 2010)

Αφού καταφέραμε επιτέλους να βρούμε μια συγκεκριμένη σελίδα από την πρώτη μετάφραση του Αστερίξ, έβαλα κάτω τέσσερις εκδοχές της ίδιας αυτής σελίδας για μερικές συγκρίσεις (δείτε το συνημμένο PDF). Είναι η πρώτη σελίδα του 11ου τεύχους (του 1967) με γαλλικό τίτλο _Le Bouclier arverne_, αγγλικό _Asterix and the Chieftain's Shield_ και ελληνικό _Η ασπίδα της Αρβέρνης_. Ψάχναμε τη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα επειδή περιέχει τη θρυλική έκφραση «Κβο βάντις, παλικάρι, αγκαλιά με το σκουτάρι;». Επειδή δεν έχω το ίδιο το τεύχος στα χέρια μου, υποθέτω ότι η σελίδα προέρχεται από την έκδοση του Ψαρόπουλου και ότι η μετάφραση δεν είναι του Κώστα Ταχτσή, ο οποίος, όπως διαβάζω στο διαδίκτυο, μετέφρασε μόνο δύο τεύχη. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

Διάβαζα όλα τα τεύχη και στις τρεις γλώσσες καθώς κυκλοφορούσαν τότε· μου τα δάνειζε ο φίλος μου ο Αργύρης, μέγας συλλέκτης κόμικς και μουσικής. Απολάμβανα τα αγγλικά Αστερίξ περισσότερο από τα γαλλικά και τα ελληνικά, ίσως επειδή τα λογοπαίγνια ήταν πιο καλοδουλεμένα απ’ ό,τι στο ελληνικό και τα καταλάβαινα πιο εύκολα απ’ ό,τι στο γαλλικό.

Τελικά, η σελίδα με το σκουτάρι ήταν κατά τ’ άλλα μια μικρή απογοήτευση, δεν είχε καμιά άλλη μεταφραστική απογείωση και, αντιθέτως, με ξενέρωσε στο σημείο όπου το «en échange de son indulgence» γίνεται «δίνοντάς του σαν αντάλλαγμα την επιείκειά του». Διάνα στη μετάφραση του Μαμούθ: «για να κάνει τα στραβά μάτια».

Ας δούμε τι γίνεται με τα λογοπαίγνια. Στο γαλλικό: «Dis, tu le joues au XXX et XL?» Πρόκειται για το παιχνίδι με τράπουλα Trente et Quarante, το οποίο ονομάζεται και Rouge et Noir. Εδώ οι Βρετανοί μεταφραστές το παράκαναν: μεταφράζουν το εναλλακτικό όνομα του γαλλικού παιχνιδιού στα λατινικά: «Hey, how about a game of ruber et niger?». Στα ελληνικά ο μεταφραστής των Μαμούθ αφήνει αμετάφραστο το γαλλικό (!): «Δεν μου λες! Την παίζεις στο XXX και XL;» Αναρωτιέμαι ποιοι κατάλαβαν λιγότερα, οι Βρετανοί ή οι Έλληνες αναγνώστες; Ο μεταφραστής με το σκουτάρι το ισοπεδώνει απλώς: «Έι, την παίζεις στην τριανταμία;». Θα μπορούσε να αντιγράψει το γαλλικό αστείο: «Έι, την παίζεις στην XXXI;». Εκεί που οι Βρετανοί μεταφραστές δείχνουν υπερβολική εμπιστοσύνη στα λατινικά των αναγνωστών τους, ο Έλληνας διστάζει να σερβίρει ακόμα και τους ρωμαϊκούς αριθμούς.

Γενικά, οι Βρετανοί μεταφραστές δεν διστάζουν να χώσουν και δικά τους λογοπαίγνια, συχνά με απαιτήσεις από τους αναγνώστες. Σ’ αυτή τη σελίδα (και όχι μόνο) οι μεταφραστές βγάζουν το άχτι τους, το άχτι που έχουν όλα τα Εγγλεζάκια, με την ορολογία της γραμματικής (που κι αυτή είναι κληροδότημα του ρωμαϊκού πολιτισμού). Το γαλλικό δεν λέει κάτι το περίεργο: Le gagnant, un légionnaire retournant vers son cantonnement qu’il avait quitté sans permission, est surpris par un centurion abusif / qui confisque le précieux bouclier en échange de son indulgence. Το αγγλικό: The winner, a legionary out without a pass, *finds the present tense* when, trying to sneak into camp, he is picked up by a centurion with an *active voice* / and in an *imperative mood*, who confiscates the shield in return for his silence. «Finds the present tense». «Ανακαλύπτει ότι το παρόν τού επιφυλάσσει εντάσεις», σαν να λέμε «τα βρήκε μπαστούνια». Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν κοντοσταθήκατε!

Στη φάσα αυτή (την τρίτη από τέσσερις) βρίσκουμε στις τρεις μεταφράσεις τρεις διαφορετικές μεταφραστικές προσεγγίσεις στα λατινικά των διαλόγων. (Ορίστε ενδιαφέρουσα συνέχεια στη συζήτηση αυτού του νήματος.) Το αγγλικό δεν μεταφράζει, ούτε εξηγεί. Diem perdidi. Quo vadis? O tempora, o mores! Έτσι μένουν· οι μεταφραστές έχουν τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις από τους αναγνώστες τους που έχει και ο Γκοσινί από τους γαλλόφωνους αναγνώστες. Έτσι και στην έκδοση του Μαμούθ, αλλά με μετάφραση σε υποσημείωση. Στη μετάφραση με το σκουτάρι, τα λατινικά χάνονται, γίνονται: Απώλεσα την ημέραν! Κβο βάντις; Ω καιροί, ω ήθη! Πάλι μασημένη τροφή.

Έχω και κάποια πραγματολογικά προβλήματα. Ο Vercingétorix είναι ιστορικό πρόσωπο, ο «ηγέτης των Αρβερνών» (του λαού που είναι γνωστός ως Αρβέρνοι από τον Πλούταρχο) ή «Αρβέρνος ηγέτης» (chef arverne), και όχι «αρχηγός της Αρβέρνης» που έχουν οι μεταφράσεις. Η «Αρβέρνη» μπήκε πρόσφατα στη γλώσσα μας, δεν υπάρχει σε άλλες γλώσσες, υπάρχει η μεταγενέστερη Auvergne, η Ωβέρνη (ή Οβέρν) που προέκυψε από τον γαλατικό λαό. Και το σκουτάρι η ασπίδα είναι κανονικά η «ασπίδα των Αρβερνών». 

Ο ηγέτης τους είναι γνωστός στους αρχαίους με το όνομα Ουερκιγγετόριξ ή (στον Πλούταρχο) Ουεργεντόριξ και σήμερα τον μεταγράφουμε Βερκιγγετόριξ. Και κλίνεται: του Βερκιγγετόριγος / Βερκιγγετόριγα. Τα ελληνικά κόμικς διαλέγουν το γαλλικό Βερσινζετορίξ, αφού στο «ix» του ονόματος του Αρβέρνου ηγέτη στηρίχτηκαν τα ονόματα των Γαλατών ηρώων. Ακόμα και στα αρχαία ελληνικά του Φάνη Κακριδή ο Αστερίξ έγινε Αστερίκιος και όχι Αστέριξ, του Αστέριγος. (Και ο αρχηγός τους Μοναρχίκιος και όχι Μονάρχιξ.)

Πρόβλημα υπάρχει και με την πόλη όπου ηττήθηκε ο Βερκιγγετόριξ: Αλεζία στη μετάφραση του Μαμούθ. Αλεσία στον Πάπυρο ή Αλησία στους αρχαίους.

Βλέπει κανείς πόση δουλειά υπάρχει, ακόμα και λίγα συννεφάκια του Αστερίξ να θέλεις να μεταφράσεις. Απαιτείται ευελιξία, απαιτούνται λεξικά και εγκυκλοπαίδειες, και, πάνω απ’ όλα, πολύ κέφι.







*Ο Βερκιγγετόριξ παραδίδεται στον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα*​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Στο PDF:
Σελ.1: το γαλλικό πρωτότυπο.
Σελ. 2: η ελληνική μετάφραση με το σκουτάρι
Σελ. 3: η μετάφραση των εκδόσεων Μαμούθ
Σελ. 4: η αγγλική μετάφραση, από τον Derek Hockridge και την Anthea Bell.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2010)

Ένα απόσπασμα από άρθρο της μεταφράστριας Anthea Bell, που μετέφρασε και τον Αστερίξ στα αγγλικά, μαζί με τον Derek Hockridge:

And third, the Asterix strip cartoons are crammed with jokes. For we Brits, again like the French, enjoy the dreadful puns in which the Asterix stories abound. But if you translate a pun straight, it is no longer a pun. You have the situation, you have the facial expressions of the characters and the size of the speech bubble, and you must devise a new pun to fit.

In the French original of Asterix at the Olympic Games, athletes from all over Greece enter the arena in procession, and the arrival of the team from the island of Melos - or, more commonly, "Milo" - is announced with the words "Ceux de Milo sont venus aussi". This neat play on the Venus of Milo doesn't work in translation. So in English, the words become: "Some of the competitors from Attica are mysteriously eleusive" - refering to the ancient Greek mysteries of Eleusis.

There are jokes for all ages in the original French, and I hope the translations provide the same mixture. Some jokes are simple, aimed at eight-year-olds. In the latest book, Asterix and Obelix all at Sea, it was at last possible to work in that hoary old gag "The galley slaves are revolting," so that an irate Caesar could tell the trembling admiral who imparts this news, "And so are you." ​
Συνεχίστε εκεί, έχει πλούσιο υλικό, ακόμα και τη φαινομενικά αδιάφορη πληροφορία για τον πατέρα της Άνθια, που όμως εξηγεί πολλά: Ο Adrian Bell ήταν ο πρώτος συντάκτης των cryptic crosswords της εφημερίδας _Times_. Τα σταυρόλεξα αυτά βασίζονται κατεξοχήν σε λογοπαίγνια! Ils sont fous ces anglais!


----------



## sarant (Feb 27, 2010)

Μια συζήτηση είχε γίνει και εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/02/02/venividivici/

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω σε όλα με τον συνονόματο, διότι το ελληνικό κοινό δεν έχει την ίδια εξοικείωση με τα λατινικά -έτσι, θεωρώ λάθος το να μείνει το diem perdidi έτσι σκέτο (όπως στον άγγλο) ή να βάλεις υποσημείωση. Προτιμώ το "απώλεσα την ημέραν", που θυμάμαι ότι είχε λειτουργήσει όταν το διαβάζαμε. Το ίδιο και με την Τριανταμία (εντάξει, θα μπορούσε να βάλει 'στα μονά ζυγά').

Ίσως πάλι να είναι ότι έχω γαλουχηθεί με τη μετάφραση του Αργύρη Χιόνη (αυτός είναι ο μεταφραστής με το σκουτάρι). Στο νήμα του ιστολογίου μου, ένας νεότερος που είχε γαλουχηθεί με το Μαμούθ έβρισκε καλύτερες εκείνες τις ατάκες. Οπότε ο αγαλούχητος Νίκελ ίσως να είναι πιο αντικειμενικός.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2010)

Αν και βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα την εμβάθυνση της αγγλίδας μεταφράστριας, νομίζω ότι γίνεται εμφανές γιατί δεν έχει πιάσει ο Αστερίξ στην Αγγλία και αν δεν ήταν οι ταινίες ίσως να ήταν τελείως άγνωστος. Η μετάφρασή της μοιάζει να απευθύνεται σε πολύ εξειδικευμένο κοινό, υψηλού μορφωτικού επιπέδου, ενώ οι ελληνικές εκδόσεις του Αστερίξ π.χ. ήταν για όλους.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2010)

Αντικειμενικός, που λέει ο sarant, δεν μπορώ να είμαι, με σαράντα χρόνια απόσταση από το γεγονός. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι απολάμβανα το αγγλικό Αστερίξ περισσότερο, αλλά όχι επειδή άφηνε αμετάφραστα τα λατινικά. Και δεν θα επέμενα ότι το αμετάφραστο είναι η καλύτερη προσέγγιση στα ελληνικά, γιατί θα έπρεπε να ξαναποκτήσω μια συνολική εικόνα για να πω κάτι τέτοιο. Νιώθω πάντως μια επιθυμία να τα διαβάσω πάλι όλα· όλη αυτή η κουβέντα μού… αναμόχλευσε το πάθος :) .

Δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά γιατί δεν είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία ο Αστερίξ στη Βρετανία. Μπορώ ωστόσο να θυμηθώ ότι εκείνο τον καιρό η σχέση του αναγνωστικού κοινού με τα κόμικς ήταν πολύ διαφορετική στις ΗΠΑ, στη Βρετανία και στη Γαλλία (ή την Ελλάδα). Χοντρικά, υπήρχε σχέση αμερικανών τινέιτζερ με Σούπερμαν, βρετανόπαιδων με Beano και ευρωνεολαίας με γαλλικό κόμικ, αρχικά μέσα από το Pilot, στο οποίο ήρθε να προστεθεί αργότερα το ιταλικό κόμικ και το πιο ενήλικο γενικά. Στην ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη δημιουργήθηκε και καθιερώθηκε ένα πιο σοφιστικέ κόμικ (Αστερίξ, Λούκι Λουκ και Ιζνογκούντ γνώριζαν πιένες στο Πολυτεχνείο μας), ενώ στη Βρετανία και την Αμερική δεν υπήρξε ποτέ το αντίστοιχο κοινό στα ίδια νούμερα. Ίσως οι Αγγλοσάξονες ωρίμαζαν κατευθείαν από τα DC και τα Marvel σε πιο χάρντκορ αναγνώσματα (όσοι δεν έμεναν να διαβάζουν κόμικς σ’ ολόκληρη τη ζωή τους), ενώ οι ηπειρωτικοί Ευρωπαίοι διατηρούσαν το θείο μίγμα παιδικότητας και ωριμότητας που απαιτείται για να απολαμβάνεις τη ζωή χωρίς να την παίρνεις πολύ στα σοβαρά (with tongue in cheek, θα έλεγαν οι Αγγλοσάξονες).


----------



## Chimera (Feb 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> Νιώθω πάντως μια επιθυμία να τα διαβάσω πάλι όλα· όλη αυτή η κουβέντα μού… αναμόχλευσε το πάθος :) .


Τώρα που το λες... για ν' ανοίξουμε κανένα ντουλάπι... :)

Πάντως θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να ήταν ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο, όσο κι ενδιαφέρον φυσικά, πόνημα η μετάφραση των κόμικς του Αστερίξ. Υποθέτω ότι εκτός από γνώσεις, θα απαιτούσε ιδιαίτερα έξυπνο κι ευέλικτο χιούμορ από τον ίδιο το μεταφραστή καθώς και αρκετή φαντασία.
Δεν έχω συναντήσει μέχρι τώρα κανένα άτομο, ακόμα και με μια πιο... αφ' υψηλού κουλτούρα, που να μην έχει γελάσει με αυτά τα κόμικς (αναφέρομαι στην Ελλάδα).
Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει όμως είναι ότι, στις ταινίες τα πράγματα είναι τελείως διαφορετικά. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν έχω εντοπίσει ακόμα πού οφείλεται αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2010)

Chimera said:


> Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει όμως είναι ότι, στις ταινίες τα πράγματα είναι τελείως διαφορετικά. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν έχω εντοπίσει ακόμα πού οφείλεται αυτό.


Ο Αστερίξ και ο Λούκι Λουκ ήταν κόμικς που ανέβασαν τον πήχη λίγο πιο ψηλά για τον αναγνώστη, αλλά παραμένουν έργα που απευθύνονται σε νεαρές ηλικίες. Όταν μεταφέρεται στο σινεμά, ο διάλογος δεν έχει το αναρχικό στοιχείο του διαλόγου των Μόντι Πάιθον ή μιας πρόσφατης αγαπημένης μου κωμωδίας, του _Knight's Tale_. Παραμένουν ταινίες για παιδιά, όπου ακόμα κι ένα αστείο που μπορεί να σου φανεί απολαυστικό στο αργό διάβασμα του κόμικ, όπου ο αναγνώστης ορίζει τις ταχύτητες, έχει φύγει κι έχει χαθεί στους ρυθμούς της ταινίας, όπου η έμφαση δίνεται στο οπτικό γκαγκ.

Άλλωστε, είδαμε ότι και το χιούμορ ενός Ντάγκλας Άνταμς χάθηκε στην κινηματογραφική μεταφορά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στην ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη δημιουργήθηκε και καθιερώθηκε ένα πιο σοφιστικέ κόμικ (Αστερίξ, Λούκι Λουκ και Ιζνογκούντ γνώριζαν πιένες στο Πολυτεχνείο μας), ενώ στη Βρετανία και την Αμερική δεν υπήρξε ποτέ το αντίστοιχο κοινό στα ίδια νούμερα. Ίσως οι Αγγλοσάξονες ωρίμαζαν κατευθείαν από τα DC και τα Marvel σε πιο χάρντκορ αναγνώσματα (όσοι δεν έμεναν να διαβάζουν κόμικς σ’ ολόκληρη τη ζωή τους), ενώ οι ηπειρωτικοί Ευρωπαίοι διατηρούσαν το θείο μίγμα παιδικότητας και ωριμότητας που απαιτείται για να απολαμβάνεις τη ζωή χωρίς να την παίρνεις πολύ στα σοβαρά (with tongue in cheek, θα έλεγαν οι Αγγλοσάξονες).


H προσέγγιση αυτή παραλείπει να συνυπολογίσει την κατ' εμέ εμβληματικότερη σάτιρα σε μορφή κόμιξ για το αμερικανοκεντρικό σύμπαν (με την οποία παρεμπ. γαλουχήθηκα εγώ), η οποία άσκησε επιρροή στις Η.Π.Α. (και μέσω της αμερικανικής πρωτοκαθεδρίας στην επικοινωνία, και σε μεγάλο μέρος τού υπόλοιπου κόσμου) σε τέτοια επίπεδα που ποτέ κανένας Αστερίξ ή Λούκι Λουκ (και δεν το λέω μειωτικά — απλώς αποτιμώντας ρεαλιστικά) δεν έφτασε, το MAD Magazine. Και αν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε εκεί για μεταφραστικά ζητήματα και προκλήσεις, να βγάλουμε έξω τις παλιές εκδόσεις τού Σαμούχου και να συζητήσουμε. 

Και, για να μην κακοκαρδίζω τους γαλλοστρεφείς φίλους, κι εγώ γέλαγα με τον Αστερίξ και τον Λούκι Λουκ αλλά ποτέ δεν έπαψα να τους θεωρώ υπερεκτιμημένους στην Ευρώπη. Αν μιλάμε για πραγματικά ρηξικέλευθη σάτιρα γαλλικής έμπνευσης, φρονώ θα πρέπει να πάμε στο Hara-Kiri. ;)


----------



## Chimera (Feb 28, 2010)

Zazula said:


> ...που ποτέ κανένας Αστερίξ ή Λούκι Λουκ (και δεν το λέω μειωτικά — απλώς αποτιμώντας ρεαλιστικά) δεν έφτασε, το MAD Magazine.


Ωιμέ! Τι μου θύμισες τώρα! :)

Νομίζω όμως ότι τα Αστερίξ/Λούκυ Λουκ και το MAD Magazine δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα. Θεωρώ ότι είναι διαφορετικά και το καθ' ένα από αυτά αρέσει, ή όχι, για το δικό του συγκεκριμένο χιουμοριστικό ύφος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Σε μια τοποθέτηση 10 γραμμών, δεν μπορούσα να βάλω το _Beano_ στη μια όχθη του Ατλαντικού και το _Mad_ στην άλλη. Εγώ μεγάλωσα με αμερικάνικο κόμικ (και μαζί μεγάλωναν και τα αγγλικά μου). Μιλάμε για όλη την γκάμα, από Άρτσι και Βερόνικα μέχρι όλους σχεδόν τους υπερήρωες. Δεν είχα πλούσιους γονείς, αλλά γειτόνισσα που δούλευε στη αμερικάνικη βάση των Γουρνών. Τα κόμικς κατέφθαναν σε πάκα και η παιδεία μου παρακολουθούσε κατά πόδας την παιδεία του μέσου G.I. :) Ωστόσο, το _Mad_ ήταν αποκλειστικά περιοδικό για ενήλικους, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα γεφύρωναν ηλικίες, και ή εξακολουθούσες να τα διαβάζεις μεγαλώνοντας ή τα έκοβες. Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, τα έκοψα όλα, μέχρι και το Πλεϊμπόι.


----------



## buccaneer (Feb 28, 2010)

Nickel, πολύ καλό το page study!

Να συνεισφέρω με τη λογιώτατη (ψευτο)διόρθωση ότι το τελευταίο συνθετικό στο όνομα του Βερκιγγετόριξ είναι -rix (κι όχι -ix). Υπάρχει στο όνομα διάφορων γαλατών αρχηγών (μου έχει μείνει ο Gaezatorix, ο Γαιζάτοριξ του Πολύβιου), πρέπει να σημαίνει κάτι σχετικό με την ηγεσία κι ίσως να έχει (απώτερη) ετυμολογική σύνδεση με το rex.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 28, 2010)

Κάποιοι σίγουρα θα την έχετε ήδη τσεκάρει, αλλά να μια άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα παραπομπή...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humour_in_Asterix


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2010)

Όχι, εγώ δεν το είχα δει και πρέπει να έχει ενδιαφέρον, κυρίως επειδή η παρουσίαση αφορά το αγγλικό Αστερίξ. Τα γεγονότα με σπρώχνουν στο ξαναδιάβασμα...


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2010)

Chimera said:


> Ωιμέ! Τι μου θύμισες τώρα! :)
> 
> Νομίζω όμως ότι τα Αστερίξ/Λούκυ Λουκ και το MAD Magazine δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα. Θεωρώ ότι είναι διαφορετικά και το καθ' ένα από αυτά αρέσει, ή όχι, για το δικό του συγκεκριμένο χιουμοριστικό ύφος.




Καλησπέρα.
Συμφωνώ με τη Χίμαιρα· εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω MAD με Αστερίξ.

MAD διάβαζα στα γυμνασιακά μου χρόνια· δανεικά κι αγύριστα πήγαν κι αυτά , αλλά - παρότι τα απολάμβανα τότε - δεν τα κλαίω όπως τα παλιά Αστερίξ, εκτός ίσως από κάποιες συλλογές συνεργατών του. Χωρίς να υποτιμώ το χιούμορ και την τεράστια επιρροή του, δεν θα ξαναγόραζα πάντως εκείνα τα τεύχη, όπως αγόρασα 2 και 3 φορές τα τεύχη του Αστερίξ (δανεισμός, φθορά, τρέχουσα χρήση). Ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι ότι το MAD, εκτός από κάποιες μόνιμες συνεργασίες (Ντον Μάρτιν, _Spy vs Spy_ του Antonio Prohías, τον Roger Kaputnik του Dave Berg κ.α.), επειδή - εκτός από τα πρώτα χρόνια κυκλοφορίας του ως κόμικ - εκδίδεται περιοδικά, αφιερώνει ανέκαθεν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ύλης του στη σάτιρα της (αμερικανικής) επικαιρότητας, με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει την αντοχή στον χρόνο που έχει ο Αστερίξ, η Μαφάλντα ή άλλα κόμικς για παιδιά (μικρά ή μεγάλα) ή ενηλίκους, τα οποία ασχολούνται με θέματα όχι εφήμερα. Άλλος ένας λόγος που δεν τα θεωρώ συγκρίσιμα είναι ότι ο Αστερίξ έχει πολλαπλά επίπεδα ανάγνωσης και απευθύνεται σε αναγνώστες κάθε ηλικίας, που ανακαλύπτουν νέα νοήματα, ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες (όπως αυτή που αναφέρει ο buccaneer παραπάνω) και αστείες στιγμές που μέχρι τότε δεν αντιλαμβάνονταν, όσο μεγαλώνουν και επεκτείνουν τις γνώσεις τους. Αλλιώς τα αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ και αλλιώς η πεντάχρονη κόρη, ο οκτάχρονος γιος ή οι έφηβοι μαθητές μου. Μπορεί το ενδιαφέρον και η απόλαυση να διαφέρουν ποιοτικά, αλλά - απ' ό,τι παρατηρώ - ποσοτικά μάλλον δεν απέχουν και πολύ. Επίσης, επειδή η δράση στον Αστερίξ διαδραματίζεται κυρίως σ' εκείνη την ιστορική περίοδο, μια φευγαλέα αναφορά χωρίς εκ πρώτης όψεως προφανή λόγο ύπαρξης μπορεί να ωθήσει τον αναγνώστη να το ψάξει περισσότερο, να αποτελέσει έναυσμα για αναζήτηση, ενισχύοντας τον διδακτικό του ρόλο. 

Όσο για τη μετάφραση των κόμικς, μου θυμίζει πολύ τον υποτιτλισμό: η εικόνα βοηθά αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεσμεύει και ο περιορισμός του χώρου στο καρέ πολλές φορές στραγγαλίζει τον μεταφραστή. Δεδομένης και της ανάγκης για εύστοχη απόδοση των αστείων και λογοπαιγνίων στα σατιρικά κόμικς, ούτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο του! Η διαφορά τώρα μεταξύ μετάφρασης του Αστερίξ και του MAD μου θυμίζει τη διαφορά μεταξύ του υποτιτλισμού κωμωδίας ή σάτιρας που αναφέρεται στο παρελθόν και κωμωδίας ή σάτιρας που καταπιάνεται με θέματα της επικαιρότητας. Εκτός από φαντασία, χιούμορ και όρεξη, στην πρώτη περίπτωση χρειάζονται περισσότερες ιστορικές γνώσεις και έρευνα, ενώ στη δεύτερη μεγαλύτερη επαφή με την επικαιρότητα.

Ο Ντον Μάρτιν, βέβαια, συνήθως δεν χρειαζόταν μετάφραση, αφού τις περισσότερες φορές τα σκίτσα του περιείχαν μόνο αποδόσεις ήχων (''GLUP! GLIK! SPLORP! SLOOPLE! CHOMPLE! GARK! SKLORSH! GLUK! KLOONG! KAPLAM! SPMAM! POONG! BOONG! KLOON! PLAM! FLADDAP! SLURK! GLUP! DRIPPLE BLIT. SHPLIPLE! DROOT! GLORT!'' )ή μια απλή λεζάντα, όπως αυτό από εδώ :






Με την ευκαιρία, για τη συλλογή της Λεξιλογίας (ψάξτε τα ντουλάπια και τις κούτες στο πατάρι, να τα συγκεντρώσουμε όλα ;)), τα τεύχη του Αστερίξ από τις εκδόσεις Ψαρόπουλος που μου έχουν απομείνει είναι _Το Χρυσό Δρεπάνι, Η Διχόνοια _και _Ο Αστερίξ Ολυμπιονίκης._ To τελευταίο μόλις τώρα μου το βούτηξε ο μεγάλος για να διαβάσει λέει και το παλιό, όχι μόνο της Μαμούθ. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι, τόσες φορές που τα ξεφυλλίζουν τα παιδιά, θα αναγκαστώ να τα ξαναπάρω και τέταρτη φορά...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2010)

daeman said:


> MAD διάβαζα στα γυμνασιακά μου χρόνια· δανεικά κι αγύριστα πήγαν κι αυτά , αλλά - παρότι τα απολάμβανα τότε - δεν τα κλαίω όπως τα παλιά Αστερίξ, εκτός ίσως από κάποιες συλλογές συνεργατών του. Χωρίς να υποτιμώ το χιούμορ και την τεράστια επιρροή του, δεν θα ξαναγόραζα πάντως εκείνα τα τεύχη, όπως αγόρασα 2 και 3 φορές τα τεύχη του Αστερίξ (δανεισμός, φθορά, τρέχουσα χρήση). Ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι ότι το MAD, εκτός από κάποιες μόνιμες συνεργασίες (Ντον Μάρτιν, _Spy vs Spy_ του Antonio Prohías, τον Roger Kaputnik του Dave Berg κ.α.), επειδή - εκτός από τα πρώτα χρόνια κυκλοφορίας του ως κόμικ - εκδίδεται περιοδικά, αφιερώνει ανέκαθεν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ύλης του στη σάτιρα της (αμερικανικής) επικαιρότητας, με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει την αντοχή στον χρόνο που έχει ο Αστερίξ, η Μαφάλντα ή άλλα κόμικς για παιδιά (μικρά ή μεγάλα) ή ενηλίκους, τα οποία ασχολούνται με θέματα όχι εφήμερα. Άλλος ένας λόγος που δεν τα θεωρώ συγκρίσιμα είναι ότι ο Αστερίξ έχει πολλαπλά επίπεδα ανάγνωσης και απευθύνεται σε αναγνώστες κάθε ηλικίας, που ανακαλύπτουν νέα νοήματα, ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες (όπως αυτή που αναφέρει ο buccaneer παραπάνω) και αστείες στιγμές που μέχρι τότε δεν αντιλαμβάνονταν, όσο μεγαλώνουν και επεκτείνουν τις γνώσεις τους.


Είμαστε σε αντίποδες.  Ποτέ δεν έκλαψα όσα Αστερίξ ή Λούκι Λουκ έχασα μέσω αγύριστου δανεισμού, ενώ από την άλλη φυλάω ως κόρη οφθαλμού τα εκατοντάδες MAD που έχω (κάποια εκ των οποίων χρονολογούνται από τη δεκαετία τού '50, και τα οποία φυσικά τα αγόρασα και με την ιδιότητα του συλλέκτη, πολύ αργότερα). Σας πληροφορώ ότι κάθε άλλο παρά πτητική και της στιγμής είναι η σάτιρά τους· παραμένουν εξίσου φρέσκα κι έπειτα από δεκαετίες, με φοβερό και πολυεπίπεδο βάθος ανάγνωσης που παραμένει επίκαιρο όπως συμβαίνει με κάθε εξαίρετη σάτιρα και παρωδία. Ούτε απευθύνονται αποκλειστικά σε ενήλικους (Νίκελ στο #10), εκτός πια κι αν ο άνθρωπος ενηλικιώνεται στα 12. ;)

ΥΓ Επειδή τω καιρώ εκείνω όλη μου η ενημέρωση για την τρέχουσα φιλμογραφία και τις τηλεοπτικές σειρές γινόταν μέσω του MAD, και χρονικά προηγούταν σε σχέση με το πότε έβλεπα "κανονικά" τις αντίστοιχες ταινίες ή σειρές, ήταν χαρακτηριστικά σύνηθες να ξεκαρδίζομαι στα γέλια ακόμη και σε δραματικές ταινίες, επειδή εγώ θυμόμουν την αντίστοιχη παρωδία στο MAD. Νομίζω κάνα δυο φορές με πέταξαν έξω από τον κινηματογράφο. :)


----------



## StellaP (Mar 1, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Zazula. Κι εγώ έχω διαβάσει στα νιάτα μου όλα τα Αστερίξ και Λούκυ Λουκ που κυκλοφορούσαν αλλά δεν φύλαξα κανένα. ΄Εχω όμως φυλάξει όλα τα ΜΑD που είχα αγοράσει σαν μαθήτρια με το πενιχρό μου χαρτζιλίκι -καμμιά 25αριά- της δεκαετίας του ' 60. Τρελλαινόμουν γιαυτά, παρόλο που τα αγγλικά μου τότε δεν επαρκούσαν για να καταλαβαίνω όλα όσα διάβαζα. 
Και είναι τα μόνα βιβλία που δεν έχω ποτέ δανείσει σε κανέναν (μαζί με τα αστυνομικά του Σαρλ Εσμπραγιά των εκδόσεων Λυχνάρι).


----------



## Chimera (Mar 1, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Κι εγώ έχω διαβάσει στα νιάτα μου όλα τα Αστερίξ και Λούκυ Λουκ που κυκλοφορούσαν αλλά δεν φύλαξα κανένα. ΄Εχω όμως φυλάξει όλα τα ΜΑD που είχα αγοράσει σαν μαθήτρια με το πενιχρό μου χαρτζιλίκι -καμμιά 25αριά- της δεκαετίας του ' 60.


Προσωπικά όταν ανέφερα ότι δεν τα θεωρώ συγκρίσιμα εννοούσα πως είναι δύσκολο ν' αποφασίσει κανείς ποιο είδος ήταν καλύτερο ή χειρότερο - και δε νομίζω πως θα μπορούσα να καταλήξω σ' ένα σαφές συμπέρασμα.
Μπορεί κάποιους να τους προσέγγισαν το ίδιο ή τελείως διαφορετικά αλλά με την ίδια ή διαφορετική ένταση. Ακόμη, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, τελείως διαφορετικά βλέπει τον Αστερίξ ή τον Λούκυ Λουκ η 12χρονη κόρη μου, αλλιώς η 16χρονη κι αλλιώς εγώ. Ακόμη και για τον εαυτό μου μπορώ να πω ότι με διαφορετική αντίληψη έβλεπα όλα τα ανωτέρω (και το MAD) όταν τα πρωτοδιάβασα, όταν άρχισα να τα αγοράζω ξανά στις επανεκδόσεις (γιατί παλαιότερα... πού λεφτά, το έπαιρνε ένας και το διάβαζε όλη η παρέα  ) και τώρα όταν τα ξεφυλλίζω ξανά.
Πέρα από το χιούμορ και το περιεχόμενο των κόμικς αυτών καθαυτών είναι θέμα εποχής, διάθεσης, ιδιοσυγκρασίας, χρονικών συγκυριών - κάτι που ισχύει και για κάθε ανάγνωσμα γενικώς.
Με αυτήν και μόνο την έννοια, δεν τα θεωρώ συγκρίσιμα - αν και το κάθε ένα από αυτά το θεωρώ ασύγκριτο στο είδος του. 



StellaP said:


> Τρελλαινόμουν γιαυτά, παρόλο που τα αγγλικά μου τότε δεν επαρκούσαν για να καταλαβαίνω όλα όσα διάβαζα.


Ήταν όμως πολύ καλή εξάσκηση! :)



StellaP said:


> Και είναι τα μόνα βιβλία που δεν έχω ποτέ δανείσει σε κανέναν (μαζί με τα αστυνομικά του Σαρλ Εσμπραγιά των εκδόσεων Λυχνάρι).


Κανένα δυο ατυχή περιστατικά με οδήγησαν συν τω χρόνω στην απόφαση να μη δανείζω απολύτως τίποτα, παρά μόνο σε ελάχιστα και πολύ συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα. Δεν υπάρχει βιβλίο που θα μπορούσα να αποχωριστώ, να χάσω, να μου επιστραφεί κατεστραμμένο κλπ.


----------



## Earion (Mar 8, 2010)

1. Το κελτικό Rix είναι το ακριβές αντίστοιχο του λατινικού Rex (ο Καίσαρας --που τον διαβάζαμε για τις εισαγωγικές στο πανεπιστήμιο-- είναι γεμάτος από ονόματα με τέτοια κατάληξη).

2. Θεωρώ κι εγώ τον εαυτό μου ευνοημένο από την τύχη γιατί μάθαινα αγγλικά με τις αγγλικές μεταφράσεις του Αστερίξ για αναγνωστικό (ας είναι καλά η δασκάλα μου των αγγλικών, της χρωστώ χάρη).

3. Κλαίω κι εγώ, όπως όλοι, βιβλία αγαπημένα και δανεισμένα που τα 'φαγε το μαύρο σκοτάδι. Ένα μάλιστα το αναζητώ εδώ και δεκαετίες με λαχτάρα. Ήταν ένα αστυνομικό του Γαλαξία (από τη σειρά με το κίτρινο εξώφυλλο) του Άιρα Λέβιν, με τίτλο: *Ένα φιλί πριν πεθάνεις*. Αλήθεια, μήπως κανείς σας τυχαίνει να ξέρει κάτι σχετικό και να με διευκολύνει; Είμαι πρόθυμος να καταβάλω λογικό αντίτιμο...


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2010)

Καλημέρα.



Earion said:


> Είναι τρομερή η αίσθηση ότι είσαι μόνος, και λυτρωτική (ας μη χρησιμοποιήσω τόσο βαριά λέξη, ας πω απολαυστική) η διαπίστωση ότι δεν είσαι ο τρελός του χωριού, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που συμμερίζονται τις προτιμήσεις σου.


Όχι κατ' ανάγκη την προτίμηση για τη μετάφραση ενός Άιρα Λέβιν, για να εξηγούμαστε... :)


(Βέβαια, με έβαλες στα αίματα και έψαχνα να το βρω, αλλά τζίφος.)


----------



## StellaP (Mar 8, 2010)

Earion said:


> 3. Κλαίω κι εγώ, όπως όλοι, βιβλία αγαπημένα και δανεισμένα που τα 'φαγε το μαύρο σκοτάδι. Ένα μάλιστα το αναζητώ εδώ και δεκαετίες με λαχτάρα. Ήταν ένα αστυνομικό του Γαλαξία (από τη σειρά με το κίτρινο εξώφυλλο) του Άιρα Λέβιν, με τίτλο: *Ένα φιλί πριν πεθάνεις*. Αλήθεια, μήπως κανείς σας τυχαίνει να ξέρει κάτι σχετικό και να με διευκολύνει; Είμαι πρόθυμος να καταβάλω λογικό αντίτιμο...


 
Κι εγώ μπήκα στα αίματα και έψαξα δύο φορές στην βιβλιοθήκη μου και ενώ ήμουν σίγουρη ότι είχα το "Ένα φιλί πριν πεθάνεις", δεν το βρήκα πουθενά. 
Αν σου κάνουν όμως (για παρηγοριά και επειδή βλέπω ότι είμαστε κάμποσοι οι τρελλοί του χωριού) έχω - αμετάφραστα - σχεδόν όλα τα αστυνομικά του Rex Stout, Ross McDonald, Ed Mac Bain, Hammond Innes, John MacDonald, Ngaio Marsh και αν υπάρχει κάποιο που σε ενδιαφέρει, ευχαρίστως να σ' το δώσω.


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2010)

Stella, ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά.
Ο Άιρα Λέβιν είναι σημαντική απώλεια για μένα και για ένα δευτερεύοντα λόγο (εκτός δηλαδή από το ότι είναι άφθαστο ως πλοκή και διήγηση): γιατί έχω προσπαθήσει να συγκεντρώσω όλα τα "κίτρινα" του Γαλαξία (και τα "κόκκινα" και τα "γαλάζια" και τα "γκρι" δηλαδή, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση...).


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> H προσέγγιση αυτή παραλείπει να συνυπολογίσει την κατ' εμέ εμβληματικότερη σάτιρα σε μορφή κόμιξ για το αμερικανοκεντρικό σύμπαν (με την οποία παρεμπ. γαλουχήθηκα εγώ), η οποία άσκησε επιρροή στις Η.Π.Α. (και μέσω της αμερικανικής πρωτοκαθεδρίας στην επικοινωνία, και σε μεγάλο μέρος τού υπόλοιπου κόσμου) σε τέτοια επίπεδα που ποτέ κανένας Αστερίξ ή Λούκι Λουκ (και δεν το λέω μειωτικά — απλώς αποτιμώντας ρεαλιστικά) δεν έφτασε, το MAD Magazine. Και αν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε εκεί για μεταφραστικά ζητήματα και προκλήσεις, να βγάλουμε έξω τις παλιές εκδόσεις τού Σαμούχου και να συζητήσουμε.
> [...]



Spy vs. Spy
 










http://www.youtube.com/topic/MAj3hYtT_9A/spy-vs-spy?feature=relchannel


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 7, 2012)

Ξέρει αλήθεια κανείς, πού μπορούμε να βρούμε τα παλιά Αστερίξ σε μετάφραση Αργύρη Χιόνη ειδικά που μ' ενδιαφέρει; 

Κυκλοφορούν κάπου; 

Διαβάζοντας μόλις σήμερα κιόλας όσα γράψατε παραπάνω, θα συνεισφέρω και με μια αποφθεγματική ρήση: Κάθε πράγμα το κρίνεις γι' αυτό που είναι και όχι γι' αυτό που δεν είναι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2014)

sarant said:


> Μια συζήτηση είχε γίνει και εδώ:
> http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/02/02/venividivici/
> ...



*Le Cadeau de César* (1974) page 1







*Asterix and Caesar's Gift: Latin Jokes Explained*





Vinum et musica laetificant cor. Et Asterix.

*De mortuis nil nisi bonum*









Tremensdelirius was named after his most notable characteristic, being a drunkard. However, in the original French language his name is given as *Roméomontaigus*. He was named after Romeo Montague, one of two title characters in _Romeo and Juliet_ by William Shakespeare. The connection between the two characters is not particularly evident.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asterix_and_Caesar's_Gift




> ...
> Καλύτερα να έβαζε κανένα Κρασοπατέρους παρά αυτό.
> http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/02/02/venividivici/#comment-22013



_Κρασοβάρελους _ήταν στην παλιά μετάφραση, αν δεν με απατά πολύ η μνήμη. 

Ή Κρασοβαρέλους, κατ' άλλους, λόγω κεφαλαίων. Κρασοβαρελούς, γαλλοπρεπή, δεν νομίζω να τον διάβασε κανείς. 

Τις σημειώσεις σας, παρακαλώ.


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2014)

Δαεμάνε, δεν ξέρω τι είδους τηλεπάθεια δουλεύει, αλλά προ ολίγου τελειώσα το αυριανό μου άρθρο (θα ανεβεί αύριο) που είναι σχόλια στις μεταφράσεις του Αστερίξ στους Βρετανούς -Χιόνης vs. Μαμούθ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2014)

sarant said:


> Δαεμάνε, δεν ξέρω τι είδους τηλεπάθεια δουλεύει, αλλά προ ολίγου τελειώσα το αυριανό μου άρθρο (θα ανεβεί αύριο) που είναι σχόλια στις μεταφράσεις του Αστερίξ στους Βρετανούς -Χιόνης vs. Μαμούθ.







  ..........

...........



Από το πατρώο νήμα. 

Αν θα μου αρέσει, λέει; Εγώ σημειώσεις ζήτησα κι εσύ έγραψες άρθρο, πριν το ζητήσω.


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 9, 2014)

Δαεμάνε, στο δικό μου, του '79 έκδοση, είναι Καραβάνιους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Του Σαραντάκου το κομμάτι είναι εδώ:
*Είδατε το σκύλο μου μικρό;*

Μου άρεσε η σαραντάκεια διατύπωση που μου θύμισε το... _arguably_:
«κατά γενική ομολογία ή έστω κατά τη γνώμη μου»

Δεν μου άρεσε η αναφορά σε «Άγγλο μεταφραστή». Στα αγγλικά Αστερίξ υπάρχει μεταφραστικό δίδυμο: η Anthea Bell και ο Derek Hockridge, που πέθανε πέρυσι.

Πήρα προχτές ένα Αστερίξ δώρο με μια κυριακάτικη. Δεν θέλω όμως να κάνω επανάληψη. Φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα νιώθω πια την ίδια χαρά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2014)

JimAdams said:


> Δαεμάνε, στο δικό μου, του '79 έκδοση, είναι Καραβάνιους.



Α μπράβο, Τζιμ Άνταμς, κι ευχαριστώ που διόρθωσες την απατημένη.  Τη μνήμη μου. Από άλλο τεύχος θα τον θυμάμαι τον Κρασοβάρελους. Έχω συνδέσει το όνομα με τη μελιτζανομύτη του μεθύστακα και φαίνεται πως κάποια σύναψη βραχυκύκλωσε και μου 'στειλε κατά λάθος αυτή τη σύναψη.

Δε με λες; Έχω ακόμα από του Ψαρόπουλου την Κατοικία των Θεών Το χρυσό δρεπάνι (1979), τη Διχόνοια (1980) και τον Ολυμπιονίκη (1982), όλα μεταφρασμένα από τον Χιόνη. Εγώ τα φωτογραφίζω, έχει κι ο συνονόματος τους Βρετανούς, τσοντάρεις εσύ το Δώρο του Καίσαρα να φτιάξουμε μια καλή μαγιά με απώτερο σκοπό να τα συγκεντρώσουμε όλα τελικά, να καλύψουμε και τα κενά μνήμης;

Πέντε στα 24 τεύχη δεν είναι κι άσχημα για αρχή. Εκτός αν έχεις κι άλλα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2014)

Την Κατοικία των Θεών με τον Χιόνη; Μήπως σε απατάει η απατημένη ή έγινε ξανά μετάφραση; Γιατί την έχω με τον Ταχτσή (άρα και με Κατρουλίξ) και την έχω σκανάρει για να την σχολιάσω σε κανα μήνα -κι ο Ταχτσής έχει, φοβάμαι, κάμποσα μαργαριτάρια.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2014)

...
Ναι, δίκιο έχεις, θα την καταχεριάσω σήμερα τόσα τσαλίμια που μου κάνει. 

Λάθος έγραψα, Το χρυσό δρεπάνι εννοούσα και πάω να το διορθώσω. Μοναδική δικαιολογία ο ενθουσιασμός που βρέθηκαν κάμποσα παλιά τεύχη (και το αστεριξοζογκλάρισμα που κάνω από εκείνη τη στιγμή για κάτι που νομίζω ότι θα σου αρέσει ). 
Την Κατοικία των Θεών την έχω μνημονεύσει κι εκεί για τον Ταχτσή και την ξαναμελέτησα πρόσφατα. Φαίνεται πως με στοιχειώνει.

Άρα, συν ένα, συνονόματε. Τεύχος, και μάλιστα του Ταχτσή (κι ας είναι και περλέ).

Με την ευκαιρία, ωραίο το άρθρο! Δεν πρόλαβα να το μελετήσω δεόντως, αλλά θα συνεισφέρω το κατιτίς κι εγώ, κι εκεί κι εδώ.


----------

